# Want to prevent diabetes? Take more omega-3, says new research



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Want to prevent diabetes? Take more omega-3, says new research (NaturalNews) Consuming omega-3 fatty acids may help lower your risk of diabetes, according to two recent studies. The studies, one based in the US, the other in Singapore, found adults with higher levels of omega-3 fats were less likely to develop diabetes. Researchers suggest people [...]

*Read More...*


----------

